# CSV to PRP Journey



## Zimboy (Mar 20, 2017)

Feb 2015- Applied for CSV in ICT

June 2015 :12 months CSV came out

Aug: 2015 started applying for job whilst in Home contry

Nov 2015 : Job interview in SA

Dec 2015 : Offer made, signed contract

Jan 2016 : Applied for TRC CSV, new expiry date 31/12/2019(came out in exactly 8 days)

March 2016 : Applied for TRN(came out in a week)

June 2016 : Applied for PRP

Sept 2016 : PRP rejected due to Police Clearance (Could have appealed but couldn't meet the 10 days deadline)

Oct 2016 : Applied for PRP again

Feb 2017: Got another job

Feb 2017 : New employer advises that the company name has to change

March : Application for TRC, appointment made

March 2017 : PRP is out 2 days before TRC Appointment. Employer advises TRC appointment be cancelled


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia (Feb 9, 2016)

Are you saying u got your PRP because this timeline is confusing.


----------



## hustlebunny (Oct 8, 2015)

Hey Zimboy,

What was the rejection based on with the police clearance?


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia (Feb 9, 2016)

He should just tell his story in a simple form other than confusing everyone with timeline.


----------



## Princesskreationz (Jan 30, 2017)

Hi wat was wrong with your police clearance when they rejected you? am also about to submit my application


----------



## Zimboy (Mar 20, 2017)

Kickagainstxenophobia said:


> Are you saying u got your PRP because this timeline is confusing.


Hi, Yes I now have my PRP, Apologies which part is confusing?


----------



## Zimboy (Mar 20, 2017)

Princesskreationz said:


> Hi wat was wrong with your police clearance when they rejected you? am also about to submit my application


Hi Apparently my Police clearance was invalid, which was weird because it was the blue police clearance . I was told to appeal if i wanted to but however it was going to take time. I ended up getting another police clearance


----------



## Zimboy (Mar 20, 2017)

hustlebunny said:


> Hey Zimboy,
> 
> What was the rejection based on with the police clearance?


Hi Apparently it was invalid, weird thing is the 2nd time i submitted another one(Blue) and it was accepted


----------



## pueky (Apr 21, 2015)

*CSV to PRP*

Hi,

I was wondering if you had a documentation list that you submitted for PRP?

My wife and I both have CSV (until 2020) but figure get PRP as soon as possible.

Any help would be appreciated.

Regards,
Pueky


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia (Feb 9, 2016)

The documentation are the same with the one u submitted initially for ur CSV except that u need to include proof of employment, contract of permanent employment, motivation letter etc. 

Goodluck


----------



## pueky (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks, I will dig out the info.

Do you know if we can submit an application all together or will it need to be 3 separate applications (including son)? I.e. I apply for PR based on CSV, my wife and son for PR based on spousal/dependent relationship.

Thanks again,
Ewan


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia (Feb 9, 2016)

Each applicant needs to submit their own documentations. E.g, police clearances for persons age 18 and above, medical & radiology except for pregnant mothers etc. 

U should read more about what supporting documents u need for an accompanying spouse and kids. 

Thanks


----------



## pueky (Apr 21, 2015)

Hi yes I am aware of that, my one concern is if I apply for PR (which can take 2 years), do I need to wait to get it before I can apply for my son to get PR based on my application? Or is there someway I can link his application (it is currently linked to my CSV).


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia (Feb 9, 2016)

Your son or wife cannot apply for PR until u become a PR holder.


----------



## pueky (Apr 21, 2015)

To be honest I'm quite surprised at this as it states on the VFS website the following in regards to 27(B) extra ordinary skills in the documents required section:
- Present a valid original passport in respect of each applicant and passport photograph for all applicants one year of age and older. A recent, passport-type, full face photograph bearing the names of the applicants on the reverse side thereof. (Machine-type or instant photographs are not acceptable).
- Marriage certificate or proof of relationship in respect of a spouse accompanying the applicant or joining the applicant in the Republic (Islamic marriages entered into within the Republic are not considered).
- Proof of parental responsibilities and rights or written consent in the form of an affidavit from the other parent or legal guardian, as the case may be in respect of dependent children accompanying the applicant or joining the applicant in the Republic
etc..

Additionally the section contains the documents required for
- SECTION 27(B) - SPOUSE ACCOMPANYING CRITICAL SKILLS PERMIT HOLDER
- SECTION 27(B) - DEPENDENT ACCOMPANYING CRITICAL SKILLS PERMIT HOLDER

Do you know why they have included these?

thanks
Pueky


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia (Feb 9, 2016)

They stated that in respect of u adding your spouse and child to your initial critical skills application.


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia (Feb 9, 2016)

And for ur new PR application, the above requirements is also needed. 

Just give DHA what they needed.


----------



## timzmut (Sep 1, 2014)

Zimboy said:


> Hi Apparently my Police clearance was invalid, which was weird because it was the blue police clearance . I was told to appeal if i wanted to but however it was going to take time. I ended up getting another police clearance


Hi, I need your help I will be submitting my Visa application next week. I have a blue document written Receipt/Licence and fingerprints stamped by CID headquarters in Harare is this correct and is it what you submitted?

Thank you


----------

